# I was wondering if someone has had any experience with Lakeview Standard Poodles



## hopiwmn (3 mo ago)

Hi!
I have recently made a deposit on a Standard Poodle puppy from Lakeview Standard Poodles and a few "red flags" have gone up: the breeder has not responded to my emails, acknowledged the receipt of my deposit and signed contract (I had to check my bank account), and has not sent me a signed copy with her signature, either. There are some other concerns I have as well, and was wondering if anyone here has any experience with this breeder they could share. I would also appreciate any feedback you may have.
According to her website, she does all the right things with her dogs: temperament testing, shots/worming, high quality diet, socialisation...etc. I found her kennel through the roster/record of awards at a couple of local (Southern California) dog shows.
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi, can you tell us a bit more about the sequence of events please?

Your post (to me, and I may be misunderstanding) reads like you found the breeder and sent in a deposit.

What happened in between finding the breeder and sending in money? Did you get to know her, put in a puppy application, get approved first?

How much time has passed since getting an email from her? It's true breeders are super busy with their jobs, dogs, families, etc., so that matters. Perhaps she traveled for Thanksgiving?

Some breeders prefer phone to email, some will not communicate a ton until they know whether they will possibly actually have a puppy for a prospective buyer. I wouldn't get too concerned yet. Having slightly known a few of the people shown on her site in the past, and I do mean oh so slightly, it's hard for me to believe at this point you're in bad hands.

We have another member who is likely to know more than I about her. We'll see if that person posts.

This seems to be one of the normal points in such a venture to experience stress and worry, whether warranted or not, and maybe try to recognize that and just honor that waiting for a puppy is tough. Love to hear more from you, and be sure to read through the puppy management posts here now before the wriggly bitey babe lands - don't miss your chance to prepare for both you and your puppy to enjoy your best possible start together. The books and articles linked here are gold 😊.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No personal experience but a look at their website and a search here on PF suggest they are breeding quality dogs and if you and she had come to an agreement prior to sending the deposit, then I also expect that all will work out. 

(8) Search results for query: lakeview | Poodle Forum 

Streetcar's request for the sequence of events is just to clarify that you and the breeder had been communicating via phone/text/mail prior to your sending the deposit.


----------



## hopiwmn (3 mo ago)

Streetcar said:


> Hi, can you tell us a bit more about the sequence of events please?
> 
> Your post (to me, and I may be misunderstanding) reads like you found the breeder and sent in a deposit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me. I had actually spoken to her over the phone (our first contact) for nearly 2 hours. She and I seemed to really hit it off: she was impressed with the questions I asked and my overall knowledge and I was thrilled about many of the things she shared with me about her philosophy about breeding, feeding, etc. However, there were a couple of red flags--things I hadn't expected, like her balking at my request to come up and meet her and see the dams and facilities. Even though I understood her concerns, it was a little off-putting. There were other things, too, that I won't go into right now.
Then, I read in this forum, but not this discussion, about the Graphic line of Standards and I got really alarmed. Many of her dogs come from that line and heavily so. In fact, one of the sires died from bloat, which had already sent up warning flares. Reading the many health issues from that line sent my worries flying and I panicked. 
I am really grateful to read your calming words. It helped a lot.
Late last night, I emailed her and requested a pup from one of her litters that has the sire from a different line (although there is Graphic in the grandparents and great-great grandparents), so there's some genetic diversity. She agreed readily. I'm calming down. Whew!
Thanks for the recommendation about the other resources here for me. This will be my second Standard Poodle (my first lived over 15 wonderful years) and my 4th dog. 
I have a long history of work in the animal care business myself: consulting, pet sitting, vet assisting, training, therapy work and after surgery/chronic condition care of client animals. I am currently working deeply with acupressure and essential oil (medicinal applications) therapies with tremendous results.
Thank you again for your sage advice and feedback. My anxiety needed that!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Good news to read, @hopiwmn ; I hope we see some sweet puppy pics from you in time.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

hopiwmn said:


> However, there were a couple of red flags--things I hadn't expected, like her balking at my request to come up and meet her and see the dams and facilities. Even though I understood her concerns, it was a little off-putting. There were other things, too, that I won't go into right now. ...


Not being able to meet her and see the dams and facilities would be a deal breaker for me. I don't know anything about this breeder but I think you should be able to meet the breeder and see where your future family member was raised.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I’m wondering if the hesitation to allow a visit was before you had committed to a puppy? I’m sure breeders get many requests to see their dogs and I could understand declining a visit in the first conversation with someone. Now that you have sent a deposit, if she continued to decline a visit, that would be a red flag to me.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

JasMom said:


> I’m wondering if the hesitation to allow a visit was before you had committed to a puppy? I’m sure breeders get many requests to see their dogs and I could understand declining a visit in the first conversation with someone. Now that you have sent a deposit, if she continued to decline a visit, that would be a red flag to me.


Personally, I would want to meet the breeder and the breeding dogs, and see the way the puppies are raised before making a decision. I would only buy from a breeder whose mother dogs are family members that are loved and fully supported in the homes of their humans. Sorry to be negative, but I think that a well loved and well supported mama dog passes a happy confidence on to her puppies. I'd also want to meet the mother dog to be sure that she seems to be the kind of dog I'd like to be living with. Of course the stuff you can see on paper makes a difference -- health testing, pedigree. But the way puppies live for the first 8 or 9 weeks of their lives makes a difference too.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

As I said, I don’t disagree that seeing the mother and puppies is important. My point was that I would not view it as a red flag if the breeder refused a visit to everyone who contacted her _once_. I don’t raise dogs, but I do raise livestock. Many people want to visit under the guise of being interested and end up treating it more like a free petting zoo. I only invite prospective buyers after multiple conversations. I think it’s important to remember that breeders raise their dogs in their homes. That’s opening up not just your dogs but your private residence and family to what is ultimately a complete stranger. I’d want some assurance that the person was truly interested in a dog. Not just that they will take a puppy but that they don’t have nefarious intent.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Breeders have to be more careful for their personal safety now. Ideally for a first meeting, the OP would be able to travel to a dog show and meet her breeder in person there, although Lakeview of course uses handlers. If I were a breeder, I think I'd prefer to meet in a public place. After what just happened on a beautiful college campus in Idaho... Not to mention Covid, RSV, and flu right now. Lots of people still just aren't comfortable opening their homes. I can sympathize.

But to also know the dogs are well cared for is important. A discreet, well-placed, polite inquiry to a knowledgeable person can potentially help, though it's not a guarantee. That is something I might prefer to do before my initial contact with a breeder of interest.


----------



## SilverSpoo23 (2 mo ago)

Hi hopiwmn, I'm sorry for replying so long after your post. I had the same good feelings and also the same concerns. I'm going to message you privately.


----------

